# Navitas TMP-400



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

They used the standard pinout for a DB9 connector that carries CANBus. You could use all sorts of third party hardware to connect to the CAN bus on that controller. However, they aren't publishing the CAN bus IDs or the speed or any of that. So, it'd be a real pain to figure out the control scheme. The easiest approach would be for one person to get the software (if it isn't free) and likely the programming hardware and then that person would capture canbus traffic and it could be decoded. Or, you could spend the $250 and just consider it part of the cost of the controller.


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

I have the software. Would information like this help:



















?

I have bought this CAN adapter:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360904974630?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, no, probably not. Their software shows that it uses a COM port so I'm going to guess that they built their own adapter and it talks over a specific serial protocol that other adapters don't use. This means that it'd probably be tough to use your Chinese adapter with that software. I could be wrong and it'd be worth a try. Even then, you are probably stuck using their software because it doesn't give any good idea of the proper canbus ID the controller might respond to nor what the actual configuration commands actually are. If one person had the proper hardware adapter they could capture the traffic and reverse engineer it so that everyone else doesn't need that special hardware. But, that's a lot of work and usually we only do stuff like that when the software or hardware is now unavailable or way too expensive (like thousands). Neither seems to be the case here so I'm afraid you're probably best off just paying what they want, expensive as it is. I wouldn't think that the canbus programming hardware would be worth $250.


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Some photos of the controller:


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

It had serial port hidden behind plastic cap full of that silicone goo.


----------

